# The Leicester Longwool Breeders Journal



## Legamin (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m genuinely hoping to find others who have an interest in this very special and critically endangered breed of sheep.  in the 1700’s they were in high demand and their wool was extraordinarily desirable for the white flowing wigs of politicians, judges, lawyers and for the dolls hair which is so like human hair and flows perfectly down in cascades of perfect permanent ringlets.  and while the wool drew much attention, even being used to weave luminously brilliant wedding wear, the meat was considered something of a delicacy.  The Edwardians could not have enough!
As time went by, as time tends to do, innovations in weaving, synthetics and breeding lines of faster maturing sheep with particularly muscular carcass blinded the production world with changing focus and the age old motivator…greed.  The flocks of Leicester Longwools, along with the uses for their abundant and unique wool diminished until by the early 1900’s they were thought extinct…until…a beautifully maintained flock of them was found in Tasmania!  
New interest sprung up but without the forced demand of industry, followed by heavily laden wallets, the interest in restoring and growing the breed numbers has remained in the hands of a few smaller breeders who see a future for this gentle, intelligent breed which delivers a stunning 12-14” of lustrous hanging wool every year of their lives.
They are wonderful parents, remarkably hearty and easy lambers.  Except during the breeding season, while they are otherwise engaged with their various distractions, they will run to the voice of their shepherd and if not given something else to do will hang around waiting to be doted on, scratched and given ample physical encouragements.  As with many breeds an excited Leicester Longwool will leap straight up into the air over and over again for their favorite treat!
I have only recently started my LL flock so I would love to start a thread of people interested in the breed or actually breeding so that we can share some of the unique challenges and joys of working with this breed.
If you are interested in learning more, getting involved or sharing your experiences with this majestic breed I encourage you to join in the thread!


----------

